# [Gelöst] Studien-Notebook/Netbook für ca. 700€



## Raketenjoint (4. April 2012)

*[Gelöst] Studien-Notebook/Netbook für ca. 700€*

Da meine Schwester im Juni ihren 18. hat, soll ich nach einem Notebook/Netbook für ihr Studium Ausschau halten. Kurz die wichtigsten Fakten:

-sehr lange Akkulaufzeit (mind. 5h)
-skypen, surfen, youtube, word, etc. soll möglich sein, offic ist wichtig:
--->>>> gute Tastatur
-kompakt, leicht (muss nicht gleich federleicht sein)
-max 16" Display (wegen Rucksack mit Laptoptasche und Mobilität)
-wenn möglich mattes Display
-Maus"panel" sollte geriffelt und recht präzise sein
-stylisch, wenn möglich (blau, schwarz, ... glaube, dass sie Pink nicht so sehr mag)
(-SSD wäre zwar toll, aber in dieser Preisklasse wohl eher unwahrscheinlich)

Da die Ultrabooks wohl über dem Preislimit liegen, frage ich mich, ob ich auf die Konkurrenz von AMD warten soll. Oder werden die Fusion reichen? Es soll schon für mehrere Jahre reichen.
Da der Trinity bald rauskommt, würde mich euer Rat sehr interessieren. Wenn möglich kein Tablet, da meine Schwester eine richtige Tastatur bevorzugt.
Danke für eure Mühe schon einmal im voraus.


----------



## Supeq (4. April 2012)

*AW: Notebook/Netbook für ca. 500€*

Netbooks werden/wurden eigentlich mittlerweile komplett von den Tablets verdrängt, von daher rate ich auch zum IPad, kann einfach alles was man im Studium braucht ^^
Fürs Surfen/Skype/Youtube und vom Style-Faktor her gibts nicht besseres


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. April 2012)

*AW: Notebook/Netbook für ca. 500€*



Supeq schrieb:


> Netbooks werden/wurden eigentlich mittlerweile komplett von den Tablets verdrängt, wäre vielleicht ein IPad was für sie ?
> 
> Fürs Surfen/Skype/Youtube und vom Style-Faktor her gibts nicht besseres


 
Und mit nem Tablet willste studieren? 

Wenns wirklich nur um so unntigen Kram wie Youtube, Skype und son Zug geht ist ein Tablet/Netbook völlig ausreichend.
Wenn man damit wirklich studieren möchte würde ich gleich zu nem Laptop greifen (beispielsweise der den ich hier erwähne: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...alkis-blog-7-eindruecke-moderner-laptops.html) weil auf nem so kleinen Bildschirm wirklich arbeiten ist sehr sehr mühselig.

Nebenbei ists ein Vorurteil dass man zum Studieren einen Laptop oder ähnliches zwingend benötigt... ich hab auch ohne sowas ein Studium abgeschlossen (und hatte nicht maln Handy)... ich bin der Meinung dass ein Laptop anner Uni mehr durch Ablenkung schadet als dass er dem Studierenden nützt - aber das istn anderes Thema.


----------



## Supeq (4. April 2012)

*AW: Notebook/Netbook für ca. 500€*

Deswegen habe ich ja das Tablet vorgeschlagen, zum googeln und vor allem zum PDF-lesen ist ein Tablet einfach optimal.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. April 2012)

*AW: Notebook/Netbook für ca. 500€*



Supeq schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich ja das Tablet vorgeschlagen, zum googeln und vor allem zum PDF-lesen ist ein Tablet einfach optimal.


 Stimmt, gar keine Frage - nur mit Word und Excel kannstes vergessen^^


----------



## Raketenjoint (4. April 2012)

*AW: Notebook/Netbook für ca. 500€*

Danke für eure Tipps. Ich werde sie mal fragen, ob auch ein Tablet in Frage kommt (wir nehmen es nicht so arg mit Überraschungen). Mein Klavierlehrer ist davon begeistert. Das Laptop sieht nicht schlecht aus - schau ich mir mal genauer an. Word wird sie vermutlich oft benutzen. Was ist mit den Laptops von AMD. Kommen die bald raus? Werden die in meinem Preislimit liegen?
Nachtrag: Autsch. Meine Schwester möchte ja kein Tablet, da sie eine Tastatur und eine Maus (ihr Weihnachtsgeschenk) nutzen will. Die Größe sollte etwa bei 17'' liegen.


----------



## DiabloJulian (4. April 2012)

*AW: Notebook/Netbook für ca. 500€*

17" fürs Studieren tut deiner Schwester schon nach dem ersten Tag weh 

Geht mal vorher in einen Computerladen und schaut euch die untersch. Größen an und nehmt sie auch in die Hand (Gewicht). Welcher Laptop jetzt genau gut sein soll, davon weiß ich nichts. AMD jedoch hat Trinity für die erste Jahreshäflte angekündigt, es gibt Gerüchte, dass sie Mitte Mai vorgestellt werden sollen. Ich persönlich werde mir evtl. ein AMD-Ultrabook kaufen (wenn sie leistungs- und preistechnisch attraktiv sind), die kommen jedoch erste im Herbst.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. April 2012)

*AW: Notebook/Netbook für ca. 500€*

Ja, ihr solltet euch die Dinger von nahem ansehen, da tickt jeder ein bisschen anders. Die einen wollen nen großen Bildschirm zum angenehmen arbeiten (wie ich zum beispiel), die andren ein etwas kleineres dafür viel leichteres Modell zum "immer dabei haben".


----------



## Raketenjoint (5. April 2012)

*AW: Notebook/Netbook für ca. 500€*

ok danke. Dann mach ich es mal.
So jetzt gemacht. Ich werde mal die Hauptpunkte updaten.


----------



## Raketenjoint (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Notebook/Netbook für ca. 500€*

So jetzt melde ich mich mal wieder:
Was haltet ihr von denen hier?
Dell Vostro 3550, Core i5-2450M 2.50GHz, 4096MB, 500GB, Radeon HD 6630M, Windows 7 Home Premium, silber (V355056.2A) | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS X54C-SO155V (90N9TY128N1622VL551) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## qwerqwer99 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Notebook/Netbook für ca. 500€*

Also die Tische in der Uni sind extrem klein. Da kann man ein A4 Blatt nicht im Hochformat drauflegen. Deshalb habe ich mir ein 12" NB gekauft. 15" wären für mich die Obergrenze. Auch wenn du es vermutlich nicht hören willst gebe ich Incredible Alk recht und rate von dem Geschenk eher ab. Ein Laptop lenkt ab und man braucht es wirklich nicht zwingend. Für Office arbeiten reicht die Leistung des ASUS aus.

_Edit: Wenn es natürlich der Wunsch deiner Schwester ist, lass dich nicht von mir abbringen._


----------



## fadade (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Notebook/Netbook für ca. 500€*



qwerqwer99 schrieb:


> Also die Tische in der Uni sind extrem klein. Da kann man ein A4 Blatt nicht im Hochformat drauflegen. Deshalb habe ich mir ein 12" NB gekauft. 15" wären für mich die Obergrenze. Auch wenn du es vermutlich nicht hören willst gebe ich Incredible Alk recht und rate von dem Geschenk eher ab. Ein Laptop lenkt ab und man braucht es wirklich nicht zwingend. Für Office arbeiten reicht die Leistung des ASUS aus.


 
Das kommt drauf an, in vielen (aber nicht alen) Vorlesungsräumen sind die Tische wirklich nicht gerade groß, aber bei uns zumindest passen selbst 18"er noch drauf und daneben noch noch Papierkram zum mitschreiben. Wenn man dann nicht gerade einen Nachbarn hat, der auch nen 18"er besitzt passt das alles ^^
Ich habe auch mal auf einem 12-Zöller "arbeiten" (wohl eher Sehtest machen) können und fand es wirklich grausam! Alle mit einer Auflösung < 1366x768 sind für die Augen bestimmt nicht so gut und obendrein kannst du sogut wie gar nichts nebeneinander offen haben, sprich man muss immer mit Alt-Tab hin und herwechseln, da einfach kein Platz vorhanden ist. Deswegen Respekt an dich, wenn du mit 12" umgehen kannst  
(Gibt zwar auch _gute _Subnotebooks, aber die fangen dann oft erst bei 900€ an ...)

Ablenkung ist immer so ein Thema und man sollte es in Relation zum Nutzen stellen! Ein ordentliches 15" Multimedia-Teil kann man auch für was anderes benutzen (und vor allem hat mal Platz um mal irgendwelche Studienarbeiten drauf zu bearbeiten).

Ich persönlich würde, vor allem wegen der Preisklasse, nach einem 15" Multimedia-Gerät mit ner Laufzeit von 6 Stunden oder mehr ausschau halten, maximal noch 13", aber darunter ist die Ablenkung durch "Mein Gott, was steht da jetz nochmal????"   m.M.n. zu groß. 
Vorschläge:


ASUS K-Reihe, gute Verarbeitung
Acer 5755G-Reihe, gute Laufzeit und viel Hardware für wenig Geld
DELL Vostro, gute Verarbeitung, oft auch hochwertige Displays (wie vorgeschlagen, wobei man dort oft viel für den Markennamen zahlt ...)


----------



## Raketenjoint (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Notebook/Netbook für ca. 500€*

Ah, OK vielen Dank. Jetzt werde ich mich wohl besser zurechtfinden können.


----------



## Raketenjoint (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Notebook/Netbook für ca. 500€*

News: Neue Modelle der Vostro Reihe: 3560. Uns gefällt dieser hier: Dell Vostro 3560, Core i5-3210M, 4096MB, 500GB, Radeon HD 7670M, bronze (3560-7186BR) | Geizhals Deutschland
Was haltet ihr von ihm? Mattes Full-HD Display, Ivy Bridge i5 3210M und dedizierte Radeon 7670. Alles ab 629€ wegen 100€ Rabatt bis zum 17.07.2012. Sollen wir zugreifen?
Edit: Leider gilt: zzgl. Mehrwehrtssteuer. 749€ sind aber eindeutig zuviel.
Würdet ihr die IVY Bridge empfehlen? Dedizierte Grafikkarte? Arbeitsspeicher (ich versuche meinem Vater zu erklären, dass 4GB eigentlich reichen)?
Gibt es neue, empfehlenswerte Produkte/Produktreihen?


----------



## Raketenjoint (11. August 2012)

*AW: Studien-Notebook/Netbook für ca. 700€*

So, langsam wird es ernst. Hier einmal ein paar Vorschläge:
Dell Vostro 3560, Core i5-3210M, 4096MB, 500GB, Radeon HD 7670M, bronze (3560-7186BR)
ASUS K53SM-SO151V Langsamer Prozessor, würde er aber reichen 
Fujitsu Lifebook AH532 Gute Hardware, guter Preis, aber Verarbeitung? Ergonomie?
Lenovo IdeaPad Z580
HP ProBook 4530s gefällt mir der sehr guten Wertung im Office wegen
Oder habt ihr irgendeine anderen Vorschlag? Die 700€ können bei besonderen Extras noch leicht gehoben werden. 
Sehr wichtig:
Gute Eingabe
sehr lange Akkulaufzeit


----------



## fadade (11. August 2012)

*AW: Studien-Notebook/Netbook für ca. 700€*

Bei uns an der Uni laufen sehr viele INF-Studenten auch mit DELLs rum und scheinen sehr zufrieden 
das Fujitsu AH532 hätte ich seit einiger Zeit auch vorgeschlagen, aber wie es da mit der Qualität ausschaut kann ich leider auch nicht sagen. Habe auch noch nirgendwo einen Test dazu gefunden ...

-> Für lange Akkulaufzeit würde ich eher ein Gerät mit Nvidia-GPU nehmen, da dort die Energiesparmechanismen momentan besser funktionieren. GT630M oder GT640M sollten auch reichen.
ASUS bietet glaube ich auch eine X53****** an, welches i5 + GT630M vereint, mit einem i3 würde ich nicht mehr glücklich werden. Er ist zwar ausreichend, aber manchmal laggt damit z.B. youtube etc. schonmal, wenn er grade im Energiesparmodus läuft.
Das Lenovo scheint von allen (bisher vorgeschlagenen!) ein guter Kompromiss zu sein, aber wie ich schon öfter mal gesagt habe würde es für mich persönlich nicht in Frage kommen, da es kein Gigabit-LAN hat  und ich halt öter im LAN rumwurschtel 

Edit: Von Lenovo gibts z.B. auch Think Pad Edges E530 -> 15", i5, GT630M, Akkulaufzeit von ~7,5 Stunden, wenn man nicht immer volle Displayhelligkeit etc. an hat


----------



## Raketenjoint (13. August 2012)

*AW: Studien-Notebook/Netbook für ca. 700€*

Wow, danke für den Tipp.  Mein Vater sucht gerade ein Laptop mit möglichst langer Akkulaufzeit. Dieses Laptop werde ich ihm einmal zeigen.
Irgendwie hat aber das Dell Vostro bei diesem Test besser abgeschnitten. 
Braucht man überhaupt eine dGPU? Für Full-HD ist die iGPU vermutlich nicht ausreichend.?
Das mit dem Lan ist nicht so wichtig. In manchen Wohnungen gibt es sogar nur WLan .
Die Brazos von AMD sind vermutlich nicht mehr leistungsstark genug, oder?


----------



## strolch609 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Studien-Notebook/Netbook für ca. 700€*

Dell Vostro / Latitude und Lenovo ThinkPad L/R, T und X serie sind eignetlich so die Studentennotebooks


----------



## Raketenjoint (16. August 2012)

*AW: Studien-Notebook/Netbook für ca. 700€*

Meine Schwester hat sich heute für den Dell Vostro 3560 entschieden. Für Studenten gibt es ja noch einen Rabatt von 4%. Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## strolch609 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Studien-Notebook/Netbook für ca. 700€*



Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Meine Schwester hat sich heute für den Dell Vostro 3560 entschieden. Für Studenten gibt es ja noch einen Rabatt von 4%. Danke für eure Hilfe!


 Ich hoffe aber mit ProSupport und 3 Jahre VOS.

Ich wollte mir ein Latitude E6520/30 kaufen, aber asknet hat das Studentenprogramm eingestellt und Dell konnte mir kein gutes angebot machen. Deswegen hatte ich mich dann für ein ThinkPad entschieden.


----------

